# The Ultimate Home Entertainment Giveaway!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We're at it again... :rolleyesno: ... giveaways galore! Roman at Ultimate Home Entertainment has got a special giveaway loaded with options for the winner. :jump: Check this out...

One lucky winner will have their choice of the following: 

[img]http://www.rtheaters.com/buttkicker/images/BK%20LFE%20KIT.jpg[/img]

*Buttkicker LFE Kit:* This easy to use kit simplifies using the ButtKicker with your furniture. Just place the mounting plate under one leg of your furniture and attach the ButtKicker to the other side. Rubber isolators are included for placing under furniture other legs.

Includes: one ButtKicker LFE, one BKA-1000-4 amplifier, one ButtKicker cable kit, one Chair/Couch Mounting Kit.

OR[img]http://www.rtheaters.com/buttkicker/images/BK-HTSEP.jpg[/img]

*Buttkicker Wireless Kit:* Everything necessary to wirelessly connect and power up to 4 ButtKicker LFEs to a Home Theater System.

Includes: The ButtKicker Power Amplifier BKA-1000-4, The ButtKicker Quick Connect/Quick Select Package BK-QCP, The ButtKicker Wireless Package BK-LINK.






PLUS + PLUS + PLUS

[img]http://www.rtheaters.com/buttkicker/images/BK-LFE.jpg[/img]

*Buttkicker LFE:* The only tactile transducer designed specifically to take advantage of the .1 and LFE channels, the ButtKicker® LFE features extended low frequency response for powerful bass response and special effects. Different from other shakers or tactile transducers that use voice coil technology, the ButtKicker is much more powerful, more musical (linear) and offer true infrasonic or low frequency response with their resonant frequency of 9 Hz and range of 5 - 200 Hz.









...







However... let's say you already own all the Buttkickers you need... or your sub is tough enough :flex: and provides all the rumble you need... or you just can't work it out to use a Buttkicker system. Maybe instead you love to eat popcorn and if you had the option of having some of the best popcorn you ever slapped in your mouth popped up by your very own popper, you'd jump all over it! Well, behind door number three is one of these babies:

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/metropopper.gif[/img]



*Metropolitan 6oz Popper with Pedestal*

Inspired by the art deco architecture of the late 1920’s and 1930’s, these popcorn machines are ideal for home theaters. Its unique design enables it to be placed against a wall for a minimal space requirement while still providing an attractive visual impact. Ordinary popcorn machines have the graphics and cosmetic appeal on the back of the popper making them unsuitable for wall placement.

These commercial quality poppers feature an aluminum food-zone, 20 mil anodized kettle for easy cleaning, a heated warming deck to keep the popped corn fresh for hours, an old-maid drawer for un-popped kernels, and is built with tempered glass panels. The pedestal base provides storage for all of your popcorn supplies while placing the popper at the ideal operating height. You also get a three year parts warranty.

Trust me… I know because I own one just like this… it’s the best popcorn I’ve ever eaten… :T













...






So it's winners' choice... either a wired or wireless Buttkicker system plus an LFE ...or... a Metropolitan popcorn machine. 

Naturally we couldn't give away either of these nice prizes without having a few easy qualifications. Here's the lowdown:

Qualification for this giveaway will be from _August 1, 2007 to October 31, 2007_ with the lucky winner being drawn the first week of November 2007.

Qualification requirements: 


A minimum of 30 posts (25 word minimum - post padding not allowed) in the *Home Theater | Audio and Video*, *Speakers and Subwoofers*, *Home Theater Installation and Systems* or the *HD World | Computers | Games | Media* sections of the forum _during the qualification period_. (Excludes this thread and the qualification thread.)


A minimum of 1 DVD movie or concert review thread created _during the qualification period_. (250 word minimum.)


You must have your equipment listed in our Home Theater Equipment forum.


Once qualified you will need to post notifying us of the same in the Qualification Thread.


Shipping for the Buttkicker system is free, while shipping for the popcorn popper will be the responsibility of the winner. The winning item can only be shipped to a U.S. address.

You may post questions and comments in this thread!

Good luck!!!


----------

